# My recent acquisition...



## tdimeister (Feb 19, 1999)

Hi all, this is my first post here, but I've been a member at VWVortex for 10 years and am also a mod at TDIClub.
So I just wanted to share with you guys a worthy successor to my beloved Quicksilver.

























She's a German-spec 1994 Audi S4 Avant 4.2 V8 Quattro in Black Metallic and BBS RS 8Jx17 wheels, bone stock under the hood and all-original.
After a week of frustrating running around, I finally completed all the necessary bureaucratic things to get my car registered with proper plates. The TÜV inspections are extremely detailed in comparison to the safety and Drive Clean inspections in Ontario, Canada from where I hail.
But the S4 passed requiring "only" the right rear brake caliper and pads all around to be replaced, plus a full tune-up. It's a testament to how well the car was cared-for by the P.O. Very few cars of this age get TÜV approval. By the age of 15 many cheaper cars are condemned for the scrapyard while other higher-valued cars are exported to Eastern Europe where there are either no- or much looser inspections required.
Still, everything considered added 1300 Euros ($2000 Canadian) over and above the original purchase price to make it roadworthy in Germany.















I'm already doing some upgrades to the lighting (Osram Night Breaker headlight bulbs and LED city-light bulbs) and have asked a buddy of mine who's travelling in the US to come back with some car care products (clay bar, high-end wax, etc.) that are cheaper to buy there. And she now sits in an underground parking garage. This car is gonna be freakin awesome when I put some elbow into her. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Already verified at an indicated 270 km/h on the Autobahn (that is for a few seconds before a truck came to my lane 500m ahead -- in no time I was on his arse even while braking hard...)
More pics will follow.


----------



## tdimeister (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: My recent acquisition... (tdimeister)*

Ahh, I forgot to mention that she will be shipped to Canada at the end of June and sold.


----------



## Tnewc27 (Apr 5, 2005)

So you are just buying it to ship and sell?
Too bad, you really should keep it.


----------



## tdimeister (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: (Tnewc27)*

It's a great car but too rich at the moment for my grad student status.


----------



## tdimeister (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: (tdimeister)*

Well I promised more pics and I finally had the chance to have some taken today after a solid day's effort of cleaning by myself and my good friend and fellow Audi nut Claus. These pics were taken near the gorgeous Deutsche Weinstraße (German Wine Road).



















































































_Modified by tdimeister at 12:27 AM 4/13/2009_


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

I said it over there, now I'll say it here: 
nice looking car
bring me back an Audi 100, A6 or S4 center light section! 
stick some euro spares in the boot and bring em back with you


----------



## tdimeister (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*

I would, but Canada Customs does not take kindly to any stowaway goods that's not part of the car being shipped itself.
If you really want some specific Euro parts from here, I could possibly help. Send me an e-mail (no PMs as I occasionally check in from my iPhone and miss pop-ups).
Thanks for the compliments on the car. Currently waiting for a shipping quotation.


_Modified by tdimeister at 7:52 PM 4-20-2009_


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

emailed you. Thanks!


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (tdimeister)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdimeister* »_I would, but Canada Customs does not take kindly to any stowaway goods that's not part of the car being shipped itself.
If you really want some specific Euro parts from here, I could possibly help. Send me an e-mail (no PMs as I occasionally check in from my iPhone and miss pop-ups).
Thanks for the compliments on the car. Currently waiting for a shipping quotation.

_Modified by tdimeister at 7:52 PM 4-20-2009_

Also, any of the Roll on roll off shipping outfits I looked at stated plainly that no cargo was allowed to be shipped in the car.


----------



## tdimeister (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (speedtek40)*

Hey guys,
It's been quite a long time and I figured I owed you guys an update. A lot has changed since his thread was last active in April of last year.
I've finished my stint in Germany after over 4 years and returned back to Canada in mid-January 2010 to start my PhD in mech. engineering. I ended up balking on sending the V8 UrS4 Avant above and instead managed to sell it domestically in Germany for a minimal loss, this after a wonderful and troublefree 12000+ km ownership including an 8000+ km roadtrip over the Baltics and Scandinavia:
















I also took the S4 for 4 laps on the fabled Nürburgring. It was an amazing experience that will be forever seared in my memory.
























Tomorrow I am going to make an offer on another 1994 UrS4, this time a green sedan with 204k km on it being sold not far from my current location in Quebec. It's clearly nowhere in as good a shape as my V8 Avant was, but it (barely) squeaks within my grad student budget. If the owner accepts my offer, I should take possession of the car by this weekend. By my estimates it will need about an extra $2000 worth of high priority work: Timing belt replaced together with water pump; brakes are shot; at least one rear caliper is jammed; e-brake cables likely need to be replaced, ditto a torn CV joint boot, a hydraulic oil leak at the end of a hose...
Cheers,
Dave


_Modified by tdimeister at 5:55 PM 2-22-2010_


----------



## tdimeister (Feb 19, 1999)

I made a deal, I'm going to pick up the green S4 tomorrow!


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

nice


----------



## overboost7667 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: My recent acquisition... (tdimeister)*

Finally a great engine, Dave.
Looking forward to some pictures.
The old one didn't run that bad, though:


----------

